# BOULDER MT. BROOK TROUT



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I was planning a week out with the wife during memorial day week, I figured somewhere out of the way like boulder mountain. My wife is getting into fly fishing wanted to go after some bruiser brookies. 

THE PROBLEM: no matter how much I search I can't find lake names with the bigger trout are, only the lakes with a large stunted population. I realize to keep the fishery how it is you need to keep "those people" out. (You know who I'm talking about as well as I do.) All I want to take is a few pics.

If anyone knows the "sweet" spots I would love to hear it. If not, I completely understand.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I changes so much from year to year there. What was hot last year isn't necessarily going to be hot this year. Also, snow might be a problem for you that early. - ^^ike


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

he's right, alot of the lakes on boulder go back and forth between a smaller number of nice fish and too many stunted ones, or somewhere inbetween. most likely you'll be doing the lakes a favor by keeping your limit.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Memorial Day weekend is cutting it close. Depending on weather, you might have it just right, or you might be in a mess.

If you go over Memorial -- take a good coat, a shovel, and an ice auger. 


As for someone telling you which lake has the big brook trout in it -- wouldn't that be nice? If it was that simple, we'd all have a trophy brook trout on our wall...


I'd recommend figuring out what area you want to go fish. Once you narrow down the particular area you are interested in fishing, then people might be able to give you some specifics on waters in that area.

I'll throw you a bone: Depending on snow, you could probably get to the North Creek lakes by Memorial weekend.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the bone. I have no idea which area is better than others down there. I don't know the area at all, and have never really had the time either. all I know is from some maps, the internet and the "flyfishing utah" book. that area seems to be a mystery to many. thanks.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

South side most lakes are fishable by Memorial Day. Snow pack is pretty weak down there this year making even the north side lakes accessable. Might have to do a little extra hiking to get into some lakes.
As far a good Brook trout lakes, not sure I'm ready to give up that information yet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So let me get this straight, you want to get into big brooks AND you want your wife, who is just getting into fly fishing, to have a good time? I dont see that happening unless you want to take a trip to Labrador Canada. Now if you want to catch a lot of 14-15 inchers which to most are good sized then I can tell you about a place. I'll send you a PM. Another thing you can do is hire a guide.

The hard truth is that for those of us that have put in the time, money, energy, and have weeded through hundreds and hundreds of stunted brooks are pretty stingy about giving out info. Good luck whatever you do and keep some for the pan. They are the only trout I will eat.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As some of the others have said, Memorial Day is pretty early for the higher lakes. If you are willing to hike, you may be able to get into many of the lakes, but the option of 4 wheeling will be out of the question. Still way too much snow. 

Boulder Mountain tends to have 3 different kinds of lakes. 1-Winter killed, with few or no fish 2-Plumb full of skinny, big-headed brookies and 3-Lakes that have fewer fish, but the fish on average are larger. Occasionally you may find one of those lakes with quite a few larger fish in them. These are the ones that people tend to be very tight lipped about.

If you are really doing your homework, you may be able to find the stocking reports for lakes in the area. Watch for lakes that were stocked 3 to 4 years ago, and you may be able to find some bigger fish. They won't be as easy to catch as the big-headed skinny ones, but it will be worth it. 

Another thing that was mentioned was keeping some of these stunted fish. If you happen upon one of these lakes, it is best for the fishery to keep as many of these fish as are allowed. It helps to thin the populations so the remaining fish have more food to themselves. It is likely that the lakes with larger fish were overstocked 3-5 years earlier, and because some of them were kept, the quality of fish improved.

I would suggest planning a trip for that weekend with the intention of your location changing to match conditions, and then planning another trip for July or August to the higher lakes you REALLY want to fish. Keep your eyes on the forum for reports. If you haven't heard anything by the second week of May, ask around...maybe someone has driven through Torrey and Boulder to Escalante and they can tell you how much snow is still up on the east side of the mountain.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I was in Bicknell three weeks ago and had a clear view of the North slope and it was very bare. Not much snow at all. Who knows though now with the storms we have been having. I fished it on June 8th last year and there was no snow. I think he will be good unless the spring starts getting real wet.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MN -- Keep looking at maps. Compare lake names to stocking reports. Ask questions ("looking for info about Joe Lay reservoir..."). People will help you, if they know what you want. I'd freely give up any information about any lake on the Boulder if you ask me. I have no secrets to hide.

Some useful info for you:

ftp://ftp.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/data/snow/update/ut.txt (watch the Escalante drainage)
(435) 865-6100 (UDWR Southern Region offices -- ask for a fisheries biologist)

FWIW -- the North Creek area (Barkers, Joe Lay, Flat, Yellow, Blue, Round and Long Willow Bottoms) are a very good area for "first timers" to the Boulder. Good lakes, easy access, nice fish.

Do you need any maps?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I am also hoping to make a trip to the Boulder Mountains this year. I would love to find some big brookies.

That being said, I undersand you guys for not wanting to give up too much information. I'm sure it takes a lot of hours up there to find the lakes where the nice fish are. If the "masses" started to find this out, I'm sure it would be rough on the fishery. 

Thanks for the info that you guys have been willing to share so far. I know I need all the help I can get. If I ever do figure out any "secrets", I'll be sure to keep it on the down low. :wink:


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I concur, you guys are great help, no book can ever tell you what someone who's been there can. I wasn't expecting this much info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I undersand you guys for not wanting to give up too much information. I'm sure it takes a lot of hours up there to find the lakes where the nice fish are. If the "masses" started to find this out, I'm sure it would be rough on the fishery.


don't let some of these guys fool you. The Boulder is famous for big brook trout -- but it's not like there is a certain lake or two that always have these big brook trout. The "masses" aren't going to find out the secret lake, because there isn't one.

To find big brook trout, you have to actively look for them -- and plan a couple years in advance. If I told you today that there were big brook trout in Oak Creek Res, it's too late for you. By the time you the word gets out conditions have changed and the quality is most likely headed downhill. You're too late.

If you've never fished the Boulder, or are new to the Boulder, get trophy brook trout out of your head. Forget them. Go to the Boulder to enjoy a new place that has lots and lots of GOOD fishing. Learn the mountain and the lakes. Try to understand why one lake is full of 12" brook trout (Blue?) while the lake on the other side of the hill contains 18-21" brook trout (Yellow?) and you can't catch them. Understand why one lake winterkills, and when it winterkills (good winter vs. bad winter). How many years has it been since the last winterkill?

The question of "where can I go to find a big brook trout" isn't hard to answer because of secrecy -- it's hard to answer because it's still winter, and we don't know which lakes are over-wintering fish, and which aren't. By the time lakes are accessible, the game has changed.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

PBH said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > I undersand you guys for not wanting to give up too much information. I'm sure it takes a lot of hours up there to find the lakes where the nice fish are. If the "masses" started to find this out, I'm sure it would be rough on the fishery.
> ...


Thanks, PBH. That's some good info/advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PBH said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > I undersand you guys for not wanting to give up too much information. I'm sure it takes a lot of hours up there to find the lakes where the nice fish are. If the "masses" started to find this out, I'm sure it would be rough on the fishery.
> ...


This is essentially what I was hinting at. The lakes change so fast and often that you can't pinpoint one lake to have optimum fishing from year to year. You have to pay different lakes a visit, and study up on those stocking reports, recognizing that the lakes which were stocked 3 to 4 years ago MAY give you the best opportunity to catch some good sized fish. When you learn what features/conditions a good lake will have, then you can ask about those lakes specifically, with the expectation that someone will give you the tidbits of info you need to find your monster. A lake that had incredible fishing last year may be completely dead this year if the conditions over the winter were harsh. Like PBH said, just find a place that looks cool to you, and go check it out. If you have the time, and don't mind moving camp, make a plan b or c, if plan a falls through.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow is stunted now PBH


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> Yellow is stunted now PBH


See what I mean?


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

It's so hard to fish for non-natives anywhere because no one knows how well if at all they will establish, and the year to year winterkills, ice no O2, stunting from perfect conditions with the exception of a poor pred to prey ratio. thats why I like brook trout fishing in the northwoods...all natural baby!  It makes it so much easier. and there are "secret spots". If only boulder was a LOT closer....well we'll give a whirl. worst case scenario....a week long getaway in the middle of nowhere with the wifey. I don't find that so bad.  

once again, THANKS for all the help.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Planning an overnight hike trip with the wife. Any suggested areas to go that are beautiful, 3-6 mile hike and I don't care if the fishing is that good. Planning on going in July. We always stay in some fancy hotel for our anniversary, but I talked her into a short back pack trip this year. Thanks


----------

